# Flow or Burton



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

I need some cheap but good bindings. I'm an instructor and one of my bindings broke yesterday. I found some 2009 Burton Custom Bindings(~$130.00) and some 2009 Flow Amp Spinners(~$100.00) on eBay. I know Burton is a premium brand and I'm surprised to see them for such a cheap price. I also read that the 2009 Burton Custom Bindings weren't all that great. The Flow Amp Spinners had a few good reviews.

So what should I go with Flow or Burton? Or should I keep looking for something else?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

dingdong2 said:


> I need some cheap but good bindings. I'm an instructor and one of my bindings broke yesterday. I found some 2009 Burton Custom Bindings(~$130.00) and some 2009 Flow Amp Spinners(~$100.00) on eBay. I know Burton is a premium brand and I'm surprised to see them for such a cheap price. I also read that the 2009 Burton Custom Bindings weren't all that great. The Flow Amp Spinners had a few good reviews.
> 
> So what should I go with Flow or Burton? Or should I keep looking for something else?
> 
> ...


I've honestly never liked Burton bindings. And I'm not a Burton hater either. My first board and bindings were Burton and I rock a 5y/o burton Shell and mittens. I think Burton is a great company. They're not the best (no one is really), but they make great stuff. It's all a matter of preference.

I know for sure that the higher end flow bindings are great quality. Flow bindings in general are a dream to get it and out of after you tweak the strap to your boot, which takes about a minute. Their four corners of adjustability make it feasible even to readjust at the top of the mountain. I've also found that Flow bindings provide more equal pressure over your instep as well.

Having said that, I'm not sure what would be the best option for you. I'm completely clueless as to the quality of lower end flow bindings. Burton bindings had a problem with the toe straps last year, so take that into consideration if you don't want any hassle. If it were me, I'd definitely get the Flows.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

I have become a big fan of the Flow bindings as well, the consistency and quickness are big selling points. That being said the "Amp Spinner" was ment as a rental product so I'd assume that it falls on the lower end quality wise but may be a bit more durable than some of the low end retail products since they are ment to be used day in day out by people who would be likely to abuse them...

I did notice that Evogear.com has some of last years flow 5 in stock still at $140, my wife has a pair and loves them...


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

I've had bad experience with older Burton bindings, and good experience with every pair of flows i've come in contact with. I can't speak on current burtons though. I still voted for flow just because that's my preference.

That's what it really comes down to.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't get the Flows. 

I have Flow NXT-AT's and I love them. But the lower end Flows are some of the worst bindings around.

If you really want Flows badly, save up for anything in the M or NXT series. It's worth the extra money.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

the customs are crap. 

Not sure on the spinners, but as others have said, Flow is one of the few companies (IMO) that the higher end stuff really is leaps better. save some for some of last years stuff. Sierrasnowboard.com has all 2009 gear at 70% off. I'd check that out.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Contact WiredSports directly. They are on these forums and give members great advice.

From personal experience, the Customs are a nice ride. They are a good all around binding. Personally, I don't buy Burton bindings at all, but I won't say they all suck. I just favor other brands.

As for the Flow AMPs, they are a solid binding as well. For $99, it's not a bad deal. If you want quick entry and exit, get the Flows. They will perform just as well as the Customs. Just a warning, setting up Flows can be a pain. I suggest that once you find your setting, mark the ladders with a marker so you know exactly where you had them set if you ever need to remove the straps.

Again, ask WiredSports about the flex of the SMU AMP bindings. The Customs have about a 4 flex rating. I'll tell you this much, the AMP Spinners have the I-Flex strap which is by far the best Flow straps. The feel of those straps mirror traditional bindings.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> Contact WiredSports directly. They are on these forums and give members great advice.
> 
> From personal experience, the Customs are a nice ride. They are a good all around binding. Personally, I don't buy Burton bindings at all, but I won't say they all suck. I just favor other brands.
> 
> ...


He's right, sometimes the flows can be a pain to set up if you don't know what to do. I was struggling with the binding size I was choosing for my NXT-ATs, but then found out that the heelcup could be adjusted. Doh. It was deceiving. After that, I was all set.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

you can get ride betas for like 120 shipped from evo or shoreline much better then both those you mentioned. 

BTW your a snowboard instructer? where?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

*Thanks*



mitchamus said:


> you can get ride betas for like 120 shipped from evo or shoreline much better then both those you mentioned.
> 
> BTW your a snowboard instructer? where?


Thanks. I'll have to check those out!
I instruct at Boston Mills, in Ohio. I noticed that you're from Brunswick, small world.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Leo said:


> Contact WiredSports directly. They are on these forums and give members great advice.
> 
> From personal experience, the Customs are a nice ride. They are a good all around binding. Personally, I don't buy Burton bindings at all, but I won't say they all suck. I just favor other brands.
> 
> ...


I actually found wiredsports on eBay. He's the one that is selling the flow bindings. I send him my info (shoe size, weight, etc.) and he recommended the flows.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

WaterPog said:


> I have become a big fan of the Flow bindings as well, the consistency and quickness are big selling points. That being said the "Amp Spinner" was ment as a rental product so I'd assume that it falls on the lower end quality wise but may be a bit more durable than some of the low end retail products since they are ment to be used day in day out by people who would be likely to abuse them...
> 
> I did notice that Evogear.com has some of last years flow 5 in stock still at $140, my wife has a pair and loves them...


durablility sounds good to me. I mostly just do down hill boarding so they will probably be fine for me. As for $140... I'm a little low on money right now and that's kind of high. I was gonna wait to get some real good bindings but then mine broke and I need them because I instruct on Sundays!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Don't get the Flows.
> 
> I have Flow NXT-AT's and I love them. But the lower end Flows are some of the worst bindings around.
> 
> If you really want Flows badly, save up for anything in the M or NXT series. It's worth the extra money.


I would but I need some bindings for this sunday because I'm an instructor. I'm low on cash right now and I don't have time to save money!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

zakk said:


> the customs are crap.
> 
> Not sure on the spinners, but as others have said, Flow is one of the few companies (IMO) that the higher end stuff really is leaps better. save some for some of last years stuff. Sierrasnowboard.com has all 2009 gear at 70% off. I'd check that out.


I couldn't find anything for 70% off that's in my size, on that site. I wear size 14.5 boots.


----------



## Marlon177 (Sep 23, 2009)

how about this? $99.50 and they have XL in stock. 

Flow Quattro - Snowboard Bindings Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

i just replaced my Technine MFM Pros with 09 Flow NXT-ATs. gonna take em for a spin tomorrow night but I can tell they're gonna be good. Before the Technine MFMs I had 1998 Flow FL_11s that were awesome too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

I have Burton Cartels and my GF has Flows. Not sure which ones. But, she is usually waiting for me to snap into mine. Her's were a pain to get right. But, once we got them all adjusted she loves them. I would think as an instructor you would benefit from the ease of getting in and out. Not that I have ever had lessons though.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Flow vs. Burton*

When I started snowboarding, I bought a decent set of Burton bindings. About 2 months later, some friends bought Flows. I tried them and sold the Burtons and bought the Flows. I've never looked back and have bought several sets of Flow bindings over the years. I still recommend the upper end of the Flow scale over the bottom...that's common sense. I only ride 30 or so days a year but I can't afford to have bindings break. If I was still teaching, I'd feel even stronger about that. Love my NXTs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't know if you've purchased your bindings yet, but Sierra Snowboard, Snowboards, Burton Snowboards, Burton Bindings, Snowboard Boots & Cheap Snowboards - Free Shipping - US Orders Over $100 is selling Flow Quattros for less than 100 right now. I think some of their other bindings are on sale for low 100s as well. Check 'em out I guess. I'm not sure how the Quattros stand compared to the Amp spinners, but quattros seems to be mid-level I think?


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

i started off w/ flow flite 1 bindings,cheapest they make,and the they were great.i dont know what is so crappy about them.i have since upgraded to the team binding,but the flite 1's look brand new.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tschamp20 said:


> i started off w/ flow flite 1 bindings,cheapest they make,and the they were great.i dont know what is so crappy about them.i have since upgraded to the team binding,but the flite 1's look brand new.


The Flite 1 isn't crappy per-say. The crappyness comes from the feel of those bindings. Try hitting kickers and doing tricks in those bindings. They absolutely suck for that. And powder riding? Forget about it.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

The Amp Spinner binding is a pretty unique model in that it allows you to rotate stance angle on the fly, tool free. Many riders dig this as it means you can, for example, ride +18/+8 down to the park, then switch to +18/-8 in two seconds. Wanna really dial in your stance prefernces in all different conditions? There is no better way than with an on-the-fly system. Also, this model was heavily reinforced by Flow to deal with rental abuse and offer bomber durability. The extra reinforcement adds to the highback stiffness as well.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> The Amp Spinner binding is a pretty unique model in that it allows you to rotate stance angle on the fly, tool free. Many riders dig this as it means you can, for example, ride +18/+8 down to the park, then switch to +18/-8 in two seconds. Wanna really dial in your stance prefernces in all different conditions? There is no better way than with an on-the-fly system. Also, this model was heavily reinforced by Flow to deal with rental abuse and offer bomber durability. The extra reinforcement adds to the highback stiffness as well.


Wiredsport - I am looking at the 2009 Flow M9 on your web site as an option for my wife who is a beginner. You have the L in stock correct(she has big feet)? Should I be looking at other options?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Grasschopper said:


> Wiredsport - I am looking at the 2009 Flow M9 on your web site as an option for my wife who is a beginner. You have the L in stock correct(she has big feet)? Should I be looking at other options?


I'll tell you right now that the M9s are a great pair of Flows. Her sizing is dependent on her boot size.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Leo said:


> I'll tell you right now that the M9s are a great pair of Flows. Her sizing is dependent on her boot size.


Yea I know...we wear the same size shoe  so she will need the Large.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Grasschopper said:


> Yea I know...we wear the same size shoe  so she will need the Large.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Grasschopper said:


> Wiredsport - I am looking at the 2009 Flow M9 on your web site as an option for my wife who is a beginner. You have the L in stock correct(she has big feet)? Should I be looking at other options?


The M9 is an amazing binding. What is her boot size and does she have women's boots? In larger sized women's boots it is not usually a problem, but in some models the boot width is too narrow for the binding width.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> The M9 is an amazing binding. What is her boot size and does she have women's boots? In larger sized women's boots it is not usually a problem, but in some models the boot width is too narrow for the binding width.


Yea she has a big foot...men's 10.5 boot. The shop talked her out of Flow bindings saying they have ladder issues and you wind up fiddling with them as much as you would a normal binding so she got Rome 390s for the board. That said I still think that she would appreciate the ease of entry of the Flow design, and I am thinking of getting them for her anyway. I believe you said the 2009 is nearly identical to the 2010 version right? The 2009 M9 L is in stock?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes, the 2009 and 2010 are very similar. Size 10.5 is a great fit for the Large. Most experienced Flow riders hardly touch the ladder adjustments except to fine tune. It sounds like you got some misinformation from the shop you visited. Flow bindings are very easy to enter and operate once you know what to expect, but I would not call them intuitive. They work a bit differently than many people think, and they are very often misused. This can lead to some riders not getting the most from the product.


----------

